# [SOLVED] Touch pad mouse ALPS PS/2 not working?

## pmam

I am trying to configure touch pad in my old Toshiba laptop (1135-S1553) -

According to wiki: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Synaptics,

I added PS/2 mouse with  ALPS PS/2 to kernel config:

```
--- Mice                                                                                             │ │  

   │ │                               <*>   PS/2 mouse                                                                                     │ │  

   │ │                               -*-     ALPS PS/2 mouse protocol extension                                                           │ │  

   │ │                               -*-     Logitech PS/2++ mouse protocol extension                                                     │ │  

   │ │                               -*-     Synaptics PS/2 mouse protocol extension                                                      │ │  

   │ │                               -*-     Cypress PS/2 mouse protocol extension                                                        │ │  

   │ │                               -*-     Fujitsu Lifebook PS/2 mouse protocol extension                                               │ │  

   │ │                               -*-     IBM Trackpoint PS/2 mouse protocol extension                                                 │ │  

   │ │                               [ ]     Elantech PS/2 protocol extension                                                             │ │  

   │ │                               [ ]     Sentelic Finger Sensing Pad PS/2 protocol extension                                          │ │  

   │ │                               [ ]     eGalax TouchKit PS/2 protocol extension                                                      │ │  

   │ │                               - -     OLPC PS/2 mouse protocol extension                                                           │ │  

   │ │                               < >   Serial mouse                                                                                   │ │  

   │ │                               < >   Apple USB Touchpad support                                                                     │ │  

   │ │                               < >   Apple USB BCM5974 Multitouch trackpad support                                                  │ │  

   │ │                               < >   Cypress APA I2C Trackpad support                                                               │ │  

   │ │                               - -   InPort/MS/ATIXL busmouse                                                                       │ │  

   │ │                               - -     ATI XL variant                                                                               │ │  

   │ │                               - -   Logitech busmouse                                                                              │ │  

   │ │                               - -   IBM PC110 touchpad                                                                             │ │  

   │ │                               - -   Amiga mouse                                                                                    │ │  

   │ │                               - -   Atari mouse                                                                                    │ │  

   │ │                               - -   Acorn RiscPC mouse                                                                             │ │  

   │ │                               < >   DEC VSXXX-AA/GA mouse and VSXXX-AB tablet                                                      │ │  

   │ │                               - -   GPIO mouse                                                                                     │ │  

   │ │                               - -   PXA930 Trackball mouse                                                                         │ │  

   │ │                               - -   Maple mouse (for the Dreamcast)                                                                │ │  

   │ │                               < >   Synaptics I2C Touchpad support                                                                 │ │  

   │ │                               < >   Synaptics USB device support                                                                   │ │  

   │ │                               - -   Synaptics NavPoint (PXA27x SSP/SPI)
```

and also added this line to /etc/portage/make.conf:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev"
```

But still not working and here is my Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/31b7QGWb

Please advise!

----------

## charles17

Are you getting any output from dmesg? *Quote:*   

> $ dmesg | grep -i psmouse
> 
> [    2.375908] psmouse serio4: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x2580b1, caps: 0xa04793/0x300000/0x0, board id: 71, fw id: 240405
> 
> [    2.377326] psmouse serio4: synaptics: serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio4/input0

 

----------

## pmam

charles17,

 *Quote:*   

> Are you getting any output from dmesg?

 

NO output... Hope my touchpad still alive...

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pmam,

Are you sure you are running the kernel you think you are?

What does 

```
uname -a
```

shom for  the date and time.

```
 $ uname -a

Linux NeddySeagoon_Static 3.18.0-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Dec 20 13:52:25 GMT 2014 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

That shows my running kerner was built at Sat Dec 20 13:52:25 GMT 2014.

If you have built a newer kernel that the one you have running, your kernel install went wrong, or you skipped upadating your bootloader config.

You can look at the timestamp on arch/x86/boot/bzImage in your kernel tree if you can't remember when your kernel was last updated.

----------

## pmam

NeddySeagoon,

 *Quote:*   

> Are you sure you are running the kernel you think you are?

 

Yes, I thought about it and double checked kernel's details -

It seems the right kernel:

```
uname -a

Linux mg_lap 3.17.7-gentoo #8 SMP Thu Jan 8 01:32:35 IST 2015 i686 Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

A strange problem... Can I check if there is an hardware failure -

I mean to check if the device is alive at all?

EDIT: If I boot with System Rescue - Touch pad worked one time but now does not work...

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pmam,

Do you have /dev/input/mice ?

This is all the data from all the pointing devices on your system, including your touch pad.

```
cat /dev/input/mice
```

will output a string of rubbish every time any pointer is moved.

Its binary rubbish so may change your console/terminal window settings.

Ctrl-C to stop. 

Type reset (ignore what appars on the screen) and press return to restore normality.

----------

## pmam

```
cat /dev/input/mice
```

When I move USB mouse there is rubbish output,

but no output when touch the touch pad.

I have another Toshiba old laptop - not working one - 

so I wonder if I can switch touch pads in order to see if it is a device malfunction. 

Do not know if it is compatible touch pad...

----------

## chithanh

Do you have a BIOS hotkey (Fn+whatever) for the touchpad? Does anything happen when you toggle it? (at least some kind of log message)

----------

## pmam

Dear chithanh,

You are great - I was about to replace touch pad device with other one from another not working Toshiba laptop, 

and saw your post - It took me some time to figure out where is it Fn key ( I have not used it before...),

and as I pressed Fn+F9  my touch pad woke up from coma...   :Very Happy: 

I do not know how it happened - As I said here before, first I worked with System Rescue and Touch pad was ok, 

but suddenly it stopped and after installing Gentoo it did not work - maybe System Rescue changed it or I did it by mistake.    

Oh, it was quite hard... Some times a lot of functionality is not better, or as Bob Dylan (my favour)

said about Hip Hop music: "Some times less is more..."

Now for the record - The out put of the following commands did not change, though touch pad is properly working:

```
mesg | grep -i psmouse 
```

Still no output.

```
cat /dev/input/mice
```

Still get output from USB mouse but not from touch pad.

Thanks you all   :Very Happy: 

----------

